# Growling when sent to his crate



## Jen Houser (Dec 12, 2008)

My 5-month-old Belgium Malinois has recently shown aggression toward me when it is time for him to go in his crate (I’ve been putting him in a crate since 8 weeks). Outside of this, he is constantly at my heels doing whatever he can to please me. This morning when I gave him his crate command, he immediately tried to hide, which he often does. When I tried to scoot his little butt into the crate, he looked at me out of the corner of his eye and growled. He got a swift snack to the head. I told him to crate again, and he wouldn’t budge. So I, again, tried to move him. He growled again. I picked his little ass up and physically put him in the crate (he had no problem with me picking him up and immediately started whining once in the crate). 

So my two questions: One, how do I break him of this new display of aggression? 
And two, how do I help him to not hate his crate so much?

I’ve read books, posts, other information online and nothing seems to be working. I’ve fed him in his crate, I’ve given him tasty treats, toys, peanut butter, etc., I’ve put him in sporadically through out the day so he doesn’t associate it with me leaving (which I still think he does), and I’ve even gone in the crate with him. Funny thing is, he will go in the crate on his own when he feels like it, but the second I give him the command to do it, he refuses. 

Or maybe he is too young and will just grow to like it?? I’m not really sure. I think a lot of it has to do with his separation anxiety when I’m not with him. Heck, I can’t even go to the bathroom without him pushing the door open to join me LOL.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Jen Houser said:


> My 5-month-old Belgium Malinois has recently shown aggression toward me when it is time for him to go in his crate (I’ve been putting him in a crate since 8 weeks). Outside of this, he is constantly at my heels doing whatever he can to please me. This morning when I gave him his crate command, he immediately tried to hide, which he often does. When I tried to scoot his little butt into the crate, he looked at me out of the corner of his eye and growled. He got a swift snack to the head. I told him to crate again, and he wouldn’t budge. So I, again, tried to move him. He growled again. I picked his little ass up and physically put him in the crate (he had no problem with me picking him up and immediately started whining once in the crate).
> 
> So my two questions: One, how do I break him of this new display of aggression?
> And two, how do I help him to not hate his crate so much?
> ...


Where is the crate at?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I sympathize with you, as my youngest is likewise not real fond of it either and he'll bark (even with a bark collar) if he feels he's being left in too long. But since he was a pup, the going in wasn't a problem, thankfully. What kind of crate are you using? Some dogs have a crate preference for plastic versus wire versus aluminum. 

I also keep a jar of treats on top of the crates and toss in one every single time I need them to go in. Even for older dogs. My foster I've had about 2 months isn't super fond of the crate, but even if I walk by the crate, he'll run in hoping to get a treat. And he's big enough (he's a Dane/lab cross) that trying to shove his butt in isn't always the easiest thing to do. I also think if you get in the habit of having to pick him up and then throw him in, he'll probably start to growl once you go to pick him up, which is a big pain for all sorts of things. Can you toss him a treat or whatever in periodically and not shut the door on him? Just to show going in doesn't mean being shut it all the time. In addition to the peanut butter, have you tried a really good recreational bone (like a cold knuckle bone)? He's probably at the age of teething and some pups get grouchy because they're in discomfort.


----------



## Jen Houser (Dec 12, 2008)

His crate is indoors in my living room between a wall and the end of my sofa. I leave the shades open by my sliding door so he gets sunlight while I'm at work.


----------



## Jen Houser (Dec 12, 2008)

It is a tough plastic crate and easily large enough for him to be comfortable. I have tossed treats in many times and it worked at first, but then he got smart. He will look at me like I am stupid and leaves the treat alone. And he does get his favorite treat every time he is crated. I've also given him bones, and he always gets a chewy toy to keep him occupied. Once he is in the crate, he barks for maybe a minute or two and then he is completely fine. When I come home, he is quiet and waits patiently before I let him out. He's mostly past the typical howling, crying and barking phase when in the crate... it's getting him IN that is the problem. And a frustrating one at that. You're right, the pushing him in won't work for much longer, especially when he gets bigger.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Grab his insolent little ass by the back of the neck and throw him in the crate. All you are doing otherwise is creating a problem. He will learn to ignore you, as well as an additional bonus, that he can bullshit you by growling.

This usually takes 1 to 4 times, depending on how sick you are of wasting time telling him to do stuff. Soda PoP got it in two tries. She now will go in every time, and I can tell her to go in, from anyplace in the house.


----------



## paige hanson (Feb 7, 2009)

I always feed in crates, I also have a bed in every crate. I am fostering a 6 week old pup who is new to the crate and doesn't like going in also but is getting better knowing that all food comes while in crate. Also put pup in the crate off and on, even if for only 3 seconds, and give the treat after inside crate. That is the biggest difference i can see from me and you, I give food/treats after the dog is in the crate. All my dogs are happy to go into the crate now, excluding puppy. Good luck.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I totally agree with Jeff. My Mal was giving me the same kind of shit around the same age. I got a little rough with him and now there are no issues. It took 2 times of walking him down in the house and grabbing him to drag him to the crate. Now he runs in there as soon as I say crate.

He was bolting on me too at 5mo so I put a harness and long line on him. And "forced" him to come. The next time he was fine but when I removed the lead he bolted again. That when I dug out the 100ft of paracord and tied it to his harness. As soon as he bolted, I yanked him off his feet. He got the message after four of those. No I don't even need a collar on him when I'm out.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

paige hanson said:


> I always feed in crates, I also have a bed in every crate. I am fostering a 6 week old pup who is new to the crate and doesn't like going in also but is getting better knowing that all food comes while in crate. Also put pup in the crate off and on, even if for only 3 seconds, and give the treat after inside crate. That is the biggest difference i can see from me and you, I give food/treats after the dog is in the crate. All my dogs are happy to go into the crate now, excluding puppy. Good luck.


I have fed him most meals in his crate since the day I had him and still had similar issues. I think Jen's pup is looking for boundaries.


----------



## Jen Houser (Dec 12, 2008)

> Grab his insolent little ass by the back of the neck and throw him in the crate. All you are doing otherwise is creating a problem.


I have smacked him for growling and have thrown him in his crate many times. Maybe I am not being hard-handed enough? I certainly am not allowing him to do whatever he wants though. 

Paige, I give food and treats too. He has this ability to go hungry if he wants to be stubborn enough. I've given him a treat while in his crate and he spits it out only to spite me! Of course, the treat is gone minutes later after I come back in the room. Stubborn little thing...


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I wouldn't smack him. I can get away with KNOCK IT OFF in a low and very stern voice for most things. Beyond that, I'll grab the scruff of his neck and make him do what I want. I haven't had a single issue where I needed to go beyond a verbal correction in a month.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Chris and Jeff are both correct. Throw his little butt in there but don't smack him. ( Later decoys will be doing that and you don't want any association like a correction ) Throw yes, smack no.


----------



## Jen Houser (Dec 12, 2008)

I can totally do without the smacking. It actually bothers me that I had to on a few occassions. The scruff grab typically works, but what if he growls when I do it? Since I have thrown him in his crate before, and it hasn't really broken him of anything, are there any positive reinforcement methods that might work? Other that food rewards which haven't worked. Either I am seriously doing something wrong or he just isn't easy to break...


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jen Houser said:


> I can totally do without the smacking. It actually bothers me that I had to on a few occassions. The scruff grab typically works, but what if he growls when I do it? Since I have thrown him in his crate before, and it hasn't really broken him of anything, are there any positive reinforcement methods that might work? Other that food rewards which haven't worked. Either I am seriously doing something wrong or he just isn't easy to break...



I don't believe 100% positive re-enforcement works. I try to keep things as positive as possible and will use a varying degree of heavy handedness if necessary.

Sounds like you're little afraid of your dog. Are you afraid he will bite you?

If he growls at you then without fear nor hesitation snatch him up by the scruff and say NO. He's just a pup and probably wouldn't bite you. I haven't seen the dog but if he snaps at you then you've got serious leadership issues or an unstable dog or both.


----------



## Jen Houser (Dec 12, 2008)

No, I am not afraid of him in the least. He has never snapped and I seriously doubt he ever will. I think his growling is more of a vocalization that he is pissed he has to go in the crate, not that he is warning me to back off. Regardless, I obviously want to nip that in the bud ASAP.

This dog is attached to my hip and this is the only area that he seems to rebel in. I just want to effectively crate train him without making the crate a miserable place for him. I hear all the time how dogs love their crate because it is their space, but that's not seeming too possible with my pup right now. Is it possible this is just some crazy seperation issue? I'm telling you, he goes absolutely NUTS if I am not in front of him. My boyfriend can be walking him and I turn a corner and the pup can't see me, he flips out.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Positive renforsement works to teach thats it.
Your dog is laying the ground work for your relationship. Do like the others have said and take charge there are many ways to dominate and intimidate a young dog with out hitting. Grabbing is a good one, stink eye with a grab if need be. There is other stuff that I will not get into that is not so generic and more dog/pup specific.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

This sounds like my dog to a tee when he was the same age. I did what Jeff said, and when he growled at me when I tried to put him in, I pinned his ass to the floor by his scruff until he calmed down, and then threw him in. After he calmed down in his crate I would give him a little treat.


----------



## Jen Houser (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I'll try being more stern with the scruff grab and pin him if need-be. Hopefully this is just a short-lived phase he is going through!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Is it possible this is just some crazy seperation issue? I'm telling you, he goes absolutely NUTS if I am not in front of him. My boyfriend can be walking him and I turn a corner and the pup can't see me, he flips out.

So, do you work, what does he do then ??? I would give him some alone time to get him to sort this shit out.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Jen Houser said:


> His crate is indoors in my living room between a wall and the end of my sofa. I leave the shades open by my sliding door so he gets sunlight while I'm at work.


He is crated while you are at work?


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Jen, sounds like Hugo(my mali )-when he was that age-at club training he would try to pull that crap and not want to get back in his cage-he would actually spread his legs out, it was like fighting an octupus- I would have to turn him around, grab his scruff and butt and throw him in backwards and then stuff his head in-it was a sight - Once I had enough:x... I got tough on him, he now understands-get in there, the first time! 
I agree with the others,and I think he is testing, and you need to set limits-be fair, but firm ...


----------



## Jen Houser (Dec 12, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> He is crated while you are at work?


Yes, but he is let out during lunch. I don't like keeping him cooped up the whole time.


----------



## Michael Breton (Aug 25, 2008)

I went through this with three Mals I got in Canada. All three of them were a PITA about getting in the crate. 1 female, 2 males. I own a male and a female and a customer owns a male. It was like trying to herd freaking cats getting them in. Is it possible for a dog to have 4 sets of hidden paws with thumbs on them?

All my other dogs RUN into their crates, not these. When I got sick of it I did what Jeff said. I grab them by the collar and walk them to the crate then with one hand grab the scruff and the other the base of the tail and launch them in. I did this 4 or 5 times in one day and they now go happily into their crate. Well almost, all my dogs do a climb (Tom Rose) so they usually try to jump on the bench first to see if they can get away with it. After we continue to mosey over to the crate they just give up and go in.

The third dog (not mine) well he is another story. This guy will not go in without a fight. Not my dog so the launch is not possible, but I'm sure its fixable with the same method.

Win now while you still outweigh the dog. Make him go in.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

All of these resources are available at http://dogwise.com/



Jen Houser said:


> are there any positive reinforcement methods that might work?


*CRATE GAMES - FOR SELF CONTROL AND MOTIVATION DVD
Susan Garrett*



Jen Houser said:


> Is it possible this is just some crazy seperation issue?


*I'LL BE HOME SOON!*
Patricia McConnell 

*CANINE SEPARATION ANXIETY WORKBOOK, 5TH EDITION*
James O'Heare


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

mmmmmmm positive reinforcement. LOVE waiting 6 months to fix a two try problem. LOL


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I've not looked at the links but one guy on TV was dealing with a woman who said her dog had separation anxiety.

"Well, let him off the lead - let's have look at him".

"Oh, I couldn't do that"

"Why not"

"He'll run off"


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

LOL! He'll run off.. hehehehe


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> mmmmmmm positive reinforcement. LOVE waiting 6 months to fix a two try problem. LOL


My new Mal had a problem going into his crate. I fixed it in 2 reps with treats. Lucky me.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Yea, lucky you. Mine figured it out the first time what I was doing. Fool me once.... Then I did what Jeff suggests. No problem after that.


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Good Morning Julie,

So far you have followed the "conditioning the crate to be a happy place routine" to a the letter. Between adolescence, your pup's over dependence on you, and the fact he has been succesful in avoiding going into the crate alreay, it is time for the next step.

It is time to make the crate a "safe spot" as in turning off pressure or negative reinforcement. The dog escapes ro avoids the unpleasantness/correction by entering the crate. Not only will this solve your management issue of getting the pup in the crate but oddly he will end up liking the crate more. If possible, find a trainer or member of your dog club who is familiar with this techinque to walk you through it. It is a lesson you and your dog will utilize throughout his life so it is worth a hundred bucks to learn it porperly.

From this point on always take your pup to the crate on leash. As often as possible, put the leash on sometime before you are wanting to put him in the crate so he does not start trying to avoid the leach at these times too. Use the leash to "make' him go into the crate. Do not throw him in. He needs to make the choice to move his own body into the crate. You and the leash are just there to make going into the crate the best and only option. 

You can "pretrain" this by using a "place board" to practice on. Any slightly elevated surface that is a little larger than the dog will work. A forty pound bag of dog food lying flat on the floor works great. Take your pup on leash up to the "place" you want him to get on. Stop just hort and start to pop the leash lightly towards the place. He may balk or back up just keep popping. As soon as he takes a step forward stop popping (release the pressure). Repeat approaches and pops, asking for more progress each time. It is easiest to do this on a variety of raised surfaces before the crate as it is a bit awkward to do with the enclosed crate.

Again, he is learning to turn off the pressure or unpleasant sensation by yielding to the leash.

Once your pup yields to the leash you will find all sorts of uses for this. Getting on new and worrisome surfaces such as the scale at the vets. Teaching him to jump up into the car or on other elevated surfaces. Teaching him to go under the table or a chair and park it.

It is nearly impossible to explain over the internet so try to find a trainer in your area who can walk you through the steps. I cannot imagine life with a dog who did not yield to leash pressure...the leash is a tool for communication and training yet so many handlers just use theirs to restrain the dog.


Good luck,
Lisa


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Yea, lucky you. Mine figured it out the first time what I was doing. Fool me once.... Then I did what Jeff suggests. No problem after that.


I was serious, not sarcastic - I know I was lucky!


----------



## Jen Houser (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you for those links, Chad! And Lisa, I will try the leash routine from now on. That certainly is the best way to get him to go where I want him to. Incidentally, he went into his crate with no problems this morning. Maybe yesterday’s grabbing and physically moving lesson actually did make the difference. I tried a few things differently, but I'm not sure if he was tricked into going in, or actually wanted to. I left his food bowl in his crate and removed it when I gave his crate command (I usually take it out way before it is crate time). He heard the bowl and went right in, sat down and didn't complain. I was completely floored. This may be the beginning to a very pleasant end!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Konnie Hein said:


> I was serious, not sarcastic - I know I was lucky!


 I know you were serious. I was the one being sarcastic. Or maybe it was jealousy.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Jen Houser said:


> Thank you for those links, Chad!...


You're very welcome. 
I know a few dogs that "crate games" helped turn around from being wary to loving to get in their crate. 
Good luck, and hopefully there's no separation issue. 

Also, video can be very helpful to let you know how much distress is going on or if the pup is settling down soon after you leave...


----------

